# Lauer psc 095 mit s5



## mick_de (26 November 2008)

Hallo,
Wir haben in unserer Fa. eine lauer pcs 095 panel, das mit  simatic s5 verbunden. Aber gestern pcs 095 kaputt gegangen. Display leuchtet net mehr. habe noch eine neue pcs 095, kann ich ohne programmänderung die panels tauschen?


----------



## HaDi (26 November 2008)

Warum sollte eine Programmänderung nötig sein, wenn du ein PCS095 gegen ein PCS095 tauschst ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## maxi (26 November 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Programmänderung nötig sein, wenn du ein PCS095 gegen ein PCS095 tauschst ?
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


 
Vielleicht muss da auch etwas Visu rein? ;O)

Also tauschen kann mans schon ohne Software. Und ^vielleicht zeigt es auch irgend etwas an :O)

------


Für die Lauer (ehemals glaub Bejer) Panels gibt es von der Fa. Lauer eine Software bzw. sollte auch natürlich mit Protool (Also heute WinCC flex) möglich sein.
Das Panel soll ja die Bilder, Bildindes, Stärmeldungen, Tastenwerte, etc. etc. wissen.
- Habe auch gerade eine Kundenanwenung mit Lauer Panels


Bei welcher Fa. bist du den? bzw. Standort?


----------



## Katakis (26 November 2008)

Soweit ich diese orangen Zeilendisplays im Kopf habe (und ich hab mehrfach versucht, sie zu verdrängen ), ist der Tausch ansich keine Hexerei. Nur für das Laden des Display-Projektes brauchst du ein eigenes Kabel (seriell natürlich) und das Softwarepaket PCSPro. Der Haken daran ist, dass dieses Programm ab Win2000 die serielle Schnittstelle nicht mehr direkt ansprechen kann. Da gabs noch ein kleines Zusatztool im Internet, um das zu umgehen. Aber das ist schon etwas länger her, ganz genau weiss ich es nicht mehr.
Falls du bis zum Wochenende warten kannst, dann schau ich mir meinen alten Baustellen-Laptop mal genauer an. Ich denk, da ist das alles noch drauf. Bin zur Zeit auf Inbetriebnahme und komm erst Samstag abend (hoffentlich) heim.


----------



## mick_de (26 November 2008)

Danke für die Infos Katakis, 
Bis zum Wochenende kann ich schon warten.


----------



## mick_de (26 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss da auch etwas Visu rein? ;O)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei einer Brauerei, und zwar in  Taschkent / Usbekistan


----------



## HaDi (26 November 2008)

Also, dass man auf das Ersatzgerät die richtigen Visu-Daten draufspielen muss, ist mir auch klar, aber das ist nicht das, was ich eine Programmänderung nenne.
PCS095 kenne ich nicht, bei PCS110 sind die Visu-Daten einfache Textdateien, die seriell auf das Gerät "gedruckt" werden. Bei einer Anlage hier sind sie z.B. im S5-Projekt als DOK-Dateien abgelegt.
Einfach mal bei Lauer anrufen, die sind recht hilfsbereit.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Katakis (26 November 2008)

Meine Erinnerung hat mich wieder eingeholt! Das PCS095 ist oraktisch gleich mit dem PCS090, hat aber 4 Zeilen. Das Display-Projekt ist grundsätzlich nur ein Textfile, das stimmt, die Übertragung geht aber trotzdem nur mit PCSPro. Das Hilfsprogramm für den Zugriff auf die COM1-Schnittstelle heißt KitharaDOS, da bin ich mir fast sicher. Haben wir seinerzeit direkt von Lauer bekommen, um die alten Displays weiterhin laden zu können. Ist sogar eine ganz brauchbare Anleitung dabei gewesen. Das Zeug hab ich 100%ig noch auf meinem alten Laptop. Am Wochenende kann ichs dir sicher schicken, wenn dir das hilft. Eine private Nachricht mit deiner Mailadresse, dann machen wir das schon.

Übrigens, ich sitze auch grad in einer Brauerei. Aber mit Österreich hab ichs glaub besser als mit Usbekistan. Welche Anlage machst du denn?


----------



## mick_de (27 November 2008)

hallo Katakis,   Danke für die Infos, 
ich arbeite gerade mit ne alte Filteranlage. 
dann warte ich deine Anwort am Wochenende.


----------



## Katakis (27 November 2008)

Soso, Filteranlage. Na dann willkommen in Club. Ich hab auch grad eine alte Filtrox-Linie vor mir (Bj. 93), die modernisiert wird. Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## pjoddi (27 November 2008)

*Kabelbelegung*

Hallo, hatte da vor einiger Zeit auch mal so ein Problem mit nem PCS 090 oder 095. Habe mir damals ein Kabel selbst gelötet, Plan hänge ich mit an.
Es ist richtig, Du brauchst den Kithara Dos-Enabler, den bekommst Du hier:http://www.kithara.de/de/download.php

Damit Du es installieren kannst, mußt Du einen Installationscode anfordern, der kommt dann per mail und ist für die 30 Tage Testversion.

Wenn Du Doku brauchst, dann schau mal hier:
http://www.lauer-systeme.net/web/lauer_de.nsf/AllDocuments/56C0956211F4317AC1257380002FD9BD

Die Jungs von Lauer sind sehr bemüht und sehr fit auf dem, was sie machen, die helfen gern.

Ach ja, und ein Backup vom alten Panel brauchst Du natürlich auch, ich hatte damals das Glück, das ich eine Woche , bevor das Panel gestorben ist, mir das kabel gebastelt hab und ein backup gezogen hatte...


----------



## tschortscho51 (28 November 2008)

*Lauer PCS*

Hallo Mick de
ich lade die Dinger mit PCSPRO-Win V7.5 von Lauer. 
Diese SW geht ohne Kitara, über serielle Schnittstelle und mit dem
normalen Kabel von Lauer (Kabel PG-PCS mit je 9- und 25-pol Stecker).
PC/PG läuft mit Win XP Prof.

Gruss aus CH


----------



## Katakis (30 November 2008)

So, ich hätte alle Installations-Files gefunden. Falls du sie braucht, bitte ein kurzes Mail mit deiner Adresse an mich und isch schicks weiter.


----------



## mega_ohm (4 Dezember 2008)

Katakis schrieb:


> Soweit ich diese orangen Zeilendisplays im Kopf habe (und ich hab mehrfach versucht, sie zu verdrängen ), ist der Tausch ansich keine Hexerei.


Wir haben bei uns Lauer PCS100 und PCS900.
Ich finde diese Displays super !
Die PCS900 ist "grafikfähig". Mit einem durchdachten Bedienkonzept ist diese HMI aussagekräftiger als so manche TP270.



> Nur für das Laden des Display-Projektes brauchst du ein eigenes Kabel (seriell natürlich) und das Softwarepaket PCSPro. Der Haken daran ist, dass dieses Programm ab Win2000 die serielle Schnittstelle nicht mehr direkt ansprechen kann. Da gabs noch ein kleines Zusatztool im Internet, um das zu umgehen. Aber das ist schon etwas länger her, ganz genau weiss ich es nicht mehr.


 
ABER: 
Heute (und das geht mir mächtig auf den Zeiger ) bietet die Hersteller-Firma ein Demo- Progi an. Ich bin der Meinung, es ist auf 140K Dateigröße begrenzt.
Damit kann man (etwas übertrieben ! ) heute gerade mal die Buchstaben auf dem Display einschalten.
Die Vollversion ( die man für eine mehr als 500k große Datei gefälligst zu kaufen hat, auch wenn man nur das Gerät [wegen Defekt] tauschen will ) beinhaltet die dollsten Sachen, die man für einen Gerätetausch aber gar nicht benötigt.
Die PCS900 für knapp 1900€ (dieser Preis fällt bei einem Gerätetausch eben an, da regt mich ja noch nix !) + ein Progi für mehr als 350€, um das Gerät zu programmieren ( das defekte Gerät auch wirklich zu ersetzen zu können... das regt mich ab, daß hat für mich mit Wegelagerei zu tun )...
Dieses Progi ist ein Entwickler- Tool. Das benötige ich aber niemals für einen Tausch !!
Die kostenlose Demo knebelt mit der Dateigröße... eine Version für "Einfach-nur-defekte-HMI-tauschen" gibt es nicht !!!

Bei der PCS100 benötigte man ein DOS- Progi (kostenfrei für Gerätetausch) und ein 'Überspiel- Kabel'... und man mußte die Druckerschnittstelle umleiten.
Und dann war fertig !

Mfg


----------

